
Gnome Foundation Facing Lawsuit from Rothschild Patent Imaging - kensai
https://www.gnome.org/news/2019/09/gnome-foundation-facing-lawsuit-from-rothschild-patent-imaging/
======
lathiat
Sounds like a parent on AirDroping a photo?

Seems daft to go after the GNOME foundation.

~~~
rasz
You need an easy win before going after bigger fish.

